# Introducing Chantilly Lace aka "Tilly"



## kdbeshears (Jan 12, 2015)

Tilly is due to foal any time between middle of May 2015 and end of June 2015....I personally saw her breed 6-10-14, 6-27-14, and a half attempt at breeding 7-22-14....And she has not came back into heat since the July breeding.....Im going to upload several pics dating back from Sept to recent pics of her taken just a few days ago...This is my first foal ever and I am over the moon excited....Thank Goodness for my great amazing friend Holly Hickman who has been such a wonderful mentor for my in my new journey of not just owning horses but to have one who is going to have a baby by my beloved boy Denz....I am new to this site as well and I thank you for having a place we can all congregate and watch each others new little lives come into the world....We still have a few months to go....but wanted to get started meeting all of yall and letting yall get to know my girl and my boys...


----------



## Bonny (Jan 12, 2015)

I am so glad your here Kim! Everyone here is so nice and supportive, and knowledgeable!

Love the pictures of Tilly, but you MUST post pictures of Denz too!


----------



## kdbeshears (Jan 12, 2015)

Ok lol....I will go on a hunt for pics of her Baby Daddy!!!!


----------



## chandab (Jan 12, 2015)

Welcome.
I have a Tilly, too (Squires Montana Chantilly Lace)...


----------



## kdbeshears (Jan 12, 2015)

chandab said:


> Welcome.
> 
> I have a Tilly, too (Squires Montana Chantilly Lace)...
> 
> ...


So cool....love the name....My girl is a silver Dapple under all that blond hair hence the name Chantilly Lace...her previous owner thought her dapples looked like lace...We loved it so we kept it...


----------



## kdbeshears (Jan 12, 2015)

Bonny said:


> I am so glad your here Kim! Everyone here is so nice and supportive, and knowledgeable!
> 
> Love the pictures of Tilly, but you MUST post pictures of Denz too!


Awww thanks bestie....and im working on finding pics of the baby daddy lol....


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi Kim and welcome to what we call the Nutty Nursery! Glad that Holly pointed you in our direction so that we can help watch Tilly with you - what a pretty little girl! Is this her first foal? Cant wait to see some pics of her coming baby's Daddy.


----------



##  (Jan 13, 2015)

Welcome to our Nutty Nursery!! I'm so glad you're here, and so glad to see the pictures of your pretty girl!!

Looking forward to pictures of Daddy!


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 13, 2015)

Welcome. I'm so excited for you! I'm about to test my mare so hopefully I will be joining you in the first foal club!


----------



## lkblazin (Jan 13, 2015)

Welcome!!! I too am on an adventure with my first babies. Its very exciting :-D


----------



## kdbeshears (Jan 13, 2015)

Thank you everyone for making me feel so welcome here.....Yes this is Tilly's first foal....so I have NO idea what im doing lol....but ....I have the amazing Holly Hickman by my side so i know Tilly will be in good hands when the time comes for her to foal...Im excited to meet everyone and the new babies...


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 13, 2015)

Welcome to the forum





Looking forwards to following your mare throughout her pregnancy. Ask any questions you like, everyone is extra friendly here


----------



## Bonny (Jan 13, 2015)

I am just as excited about Tilly as I am waiting on my own mares lol.

I wanted to add that tilly is 100% arenosa, she is 36-38 inches tall, her baby daddy is a 1/2 welsh out of my welsh stallion. He is an amazing boy, who is all movement!

Kim has 2 ( yes 2!!) of my stallions foals. Her other foal is Kate & Riots first foal ~Volt. Denz ( baby daddy) is from my stallion and a very good friends mare.

I am going to post one of my favorite pictures of Denz & Tilly as young ponies....I know Kim wont mind!


----------



## kdbeshears (Jan 13, 2015)

Of course I dont mind Holly girl.....Love this pic of my (our) babies lol....They both look so rifined in this pic...


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 14, 2015)

What a lovely looking pair of youngsters - thanks for posting Holly.


----------



## weerunner (Jan 14, 2015)

Sounds like Tilly is due the same time as my 7 girls. Are you putting your girl up on camera? We can watch together.

amanda


----------



## weerunner (Jan 14, 2015)

Is that a weefoal 38 or 120. I'm seeing two lines.


----------



## kdbeshears (Jan 14, 2015)

Yes we plan on Having Tilly on cam.....and it is a wee foal 38.....

Wow Amanda.....you have 7 foaling at the same time....gonna be a busy time for you lol!!!!!!


----------



## weerunner (Jan 15, 2015)

Yes Kimberly, I'm going to be going a bit nuts I'm afraid. But hopefully the three weeks will pass quickly and the mommas won't go way overdue. I've got a show in the end of June that I want to be able to go to.


----------



##  (Jan 16, 2015)

That's why we call it the "Nutty Nursery" !! These ladies like to make us a bit crazy!!


----------



## kdbeshears (Jan 23, 2015)

So....Tilly should be at the least....181 days in foal (from July 22 breeding.....Did Wee Foal 120 test today......and it says she is NOT pregnant....Absolutely floored...Dont know whether to believe it or not....


----------



##  (Jan 23, 2015)

Well, I've never used the test, so we'll just watch and wait. Since we're in the spring shortly, she'll let us know by either cpming into season or growing that belly!!

I'm praying for growing the belly!


----------



## kdbeshears (Jan 23, 2015)

Yes either way will tell us for sure huh lol....Im just so positive that she is...we were using this as a confirmation in a way...and then it comes up negative...disappointing... cuz now we still dont know for sure.....


----------



##  (Jan 24, 2015)

We'll all just think "positive" for you, as I know these tests can be wrong from other threads here.


----------



## kdbeshears (Jan 24, 2015)

Thank you Diane...that gives me some hope then....


----------



## kdbeshears (Jan 24, 2015)

View attachment 29947
[attachment=29948:20150124_194441.jpg These are pics i just took of Tilly on my monitor.....Just to give you an idea of what she looks like today....


----------



## kdbeshears (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## kdbeshears (Jan 24, 2015)

The pic of her in my profile pic is from Sept....the above pics are from today....


----------



## kdbeshears (Jan 24, 2015)

Please forgive the double posting....


----------



## lkblazin (Jan 25, 2015)

Its OK. I did a test on my girls in the summer. Both came up negative. But as it turns out those two are positively prego. I don't know how far along your girl is, but if she is at least 5 months in then you can feel the baby. Just wrap your arms over her belly while she is eating. Then wait. Longest I have waited was 15mins. Then you'll feel either a kick or flutter.


----------



## weerunner (Jan 28, 2015)

Never had a false negative in the 120 day test when I've waited past 120 days that is. I hope she is pregnant, you should be able to feel baby kick by now for certain. Put your hand just in front of her udder at mealtime. You will feel a kick right into your hand or maybe a series of kicks. If you feel nothing for several meals, she is likely not pregnant. Mine are all at days 193-208 today and rarely a meal goes by that I don't feel some sort of movement.


----------



## kdbeshears (Feb 8, 2015)

Update on Miss Tilly...We still are not sure if she is or isnt in foal lol...And its driving us crazy not knowing!!!!! Within the last week she has actually made a little change in her boobies...not so much the udder...just seems like her teats are getting longer....Anyway...she is set to have an ultrasound on Tuesday so will update as soon as we know something....


----------



##  (Feb 8, 2015)

We'll be crossing our fingers until Tuesday!!


----------

